

Futurama 3D (test shot) - getdavidhiggins
https://vimeo.com/100785455

======
saeranv
This is beautiful, I had to pause it a couple of times to check out the
intense detail in the city render.

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how they generate the cityscape for these
things? Do they use existing software like CityEngine
([http://www.esri.com/software/cityengine](http://www.esri.com/software/cityengine))
or just procedurally generate their own?

I'm guessing the latter in this case, because the buildings seem to
idiosyncratic (main typology being pods on stalks) to be produced in dedicated
urban modelling software.

